# What does 'IDK' mean?



## goatseforever (May 9, 2010)

I've been asking everyone and nobody seems to know can someone help?


----------



## Thomas09 (May 9, 2010)

:fp


----------



## Edward (May 9, 2010)

Incoherent Dumbass Kid.

http://www.abbreviations.com/IDK


----------



## Diniz (May 9, 2010)

I... Donkey Kong..

But srsly, try google, easy to find...


----------



## aronpm (May 9, 2010)

I don't know


----------



## liljthedude (May 9, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/33ksmqa


----------



## Anthony (May 9, 2010)

idk why you guys are taking this seriously.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (May 9, 2010)

This was funny before.....


----------



## riffz (May 9, 2010)

He's clearly trolling as his username is goatseforever.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (May 9, 2010)

I don't know.


----------



## choza244 (May 9, 2010)

I don't know


----------



## IamWEB (May 9, 2010)

I.... 'm not sure.

...


----------



## Neo63 (May 9, 2010)

I do know, but I'm not gonna tell you


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 9, 2010)

Idk means I Don't Know
Yeah, I'm the first to say it straight...


----------



## Neroflux (May 9, 2010)

ur a smart


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 9, 2010)

This is supposed to be LOLthread. Stop taking this so seriously!


----------



## Edward (May 9, 2010)




----------



## MichaelP. (May 9, 2010)

Idk


----------



## Zane_C (May 9, 2010)

This is quite funny.


----------



## goatseforever (May 9, 2010)

Edward said:


>


----------



## Edward (May 9, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


----------



## Weston (May 9, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > goatseforever said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisBird (May 9, 2010)

Weston said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


----------



## megaminxwin (May 9, 2010)

Win.


----------



## Ranzha (May 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


----------



## Edward (May 11, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Weston said:
> ...


----------



## Ranzha (May 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 11, 2010)

Win win win.


----------



## Ranzha (May 11, 2010)

I nominate this for best image quote tree of 2010. But I bet there'll be moar added to it.


----------



## SuperNerd (May 11, 2010)

This is probably the hardest I have laughed all day. Thank you guys.

Also.



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I nominate this for best image quote tree of 2010. But I bet there'll be moar added to it.



+1!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 11, 2010)

IDK means "I don't know." 

You can't fool me on that one. Hehehe!


----------



## ChrisBird (May 11, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


----------



## Mastersonian (May 11, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


----------



## SuperNerd (May 11, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I nominate this for best image quote tree of 2010. But I bet there'll be moar added to it.





Mastersonian said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


----------



## Edward (May 11, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate this for best image quote tree of 2010. But I bet there'll be moar added to it.
> ...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 11, 2010)

MichealP.'s signature is perfect for this thread...


----------



## SuperNerd (May 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...


----------



## Edward (May 11, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNerd said:
> ...


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 11, 2010)

Edward said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...







srs airbag is srs


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 11, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNerd said:
> ...


----------



## TheMachanga (May 11, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...


----------



## choza244 (May 11, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...


----------



## Edward (May 11, 2010)

Now it's just getting random. We should stop while it's still win.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 11, 2010)

choza244 said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> ...


----------

